# Probleme mit virtuellen Verzeichnissen beim IIS



## Bayano (25. Januar 2010)

Hallo,


ich habe einen IIS Webserver. Auf diesen möchte ich ein virtuelles Verzeichnis einrichten das auf eine Freigabe im Netz zeigen soll.

Konfiguriere ich das virtuelle Verzeichnis so, das die Verbindung über einen festen Benutzer(Verbinden als...) hergestellt wird funktioniert es. Aktiviere ich hingengen die "Integrierte Windows Authentifizierung" und stelle den annonymen Zugriff ab, komme ich nicht mehr auf das Verzeichnis drauf.
Ich habe auch schon die Optionen Digest-Authentifizierung und Standardauthentifizerung ausprobiert, aber das hat auch nicht geholfen.

Wenn ich lokal auf dem Webserver einen Ordner als virtuelles Verzeichnis einbinden möchte funktioniert es. 

Kennt jemand dieses Problem?

Gruß
Bayano


----------

